# Lloyd-Jones Real Audio



## JOwen (Dec 12, 2004)

Dear brothers and sisters,

I am one of the founders of The Center for Pastoral Theology, at www.pulpitandpew.org. Please have a look at our audio page where we have recently digitized Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones' "Preaching & Preachers" series delivered at Westminster Seminary in the 1970's. That's right, the original lectures from which is monumental book was taken from. Please feel free to download these lectures and listen to the Doctor in all his splendor.
Kind regards,

JOwen
www.apcvan.ca/Jerblog


----------



## just_grace (Dec 12, 2004)

Ahh a Welshman ... I am from Cardiff and went to Heath Church  Brother, surely we can get them at the Heath Bookshop site too, and all of Vernon Highams work and many others....

Welsh Calvinists are very pure...

http://www.Christian-bookshop.co.UK/free/

Maybe not audio... hmmm...

David

post script...


http://www.christian-bookshop.co.uk/free/biogs/cevans1.htm
Christmas Evans. Founded our Church at Tongwynlias. Apparently. 

David

[Edited on 12-12-2004 by just_grace]

[Edited on 12-12-2004 by just_grace]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 13, 2004)

Totally awesome! "Let the downloading begin!"

I read this book recently and was very impressed!

By the way, I have your site up on another window and it looks like it has a lot of great stuff! Thanks for sharing this info!


----------



## JOwen (Dec 13, 2004)

My pleasure. The site will develop over time but we wish to make it the best pastoraltheology site online.

Lloyd-Jones will become my Th.D topic lord willing in 2005. His understudy and friend Rev. Terry Atckinson is here with us in British Columbia right now. He is a wealth of information.

Kind regards,

JOwen
www/apcvan.ca/Jerblog


----------



## JOwen (Dec 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just_grace_
> Ahh a Welshman ... I am from Cardiff and went to Heath Church  Brother, surely we can get them at the Heath Bookshop site too, and all of Vernon Highams work and many others....
> 
> Welsh Calvinists are very pure...
> ...


----------

